# Ready to hire a designer, or am I?



## jwids18 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everyone, just have a pretty simple question here. I am currently deployed overseas, so that makes things a little more difficult. I have my business name and I am ready to give my ideas to a freelancer and get the whole process going, so that when I get home I can get them to my printer and be ready to go. The thing is, according to all the search engines, and my scouring the internet, my business name is available, so that looks good to go. I just don't want to get the designs all done, pay for them, have them ready for print and find out that I can't use the name because it is too close or just some freak accident.

Just looking for a little advice on what I should do or how I should go about this. I'm from Wisconsin, as far as I know I don't need to register until I actually "start doing business." Should I trust my instincts and research and go ahead find a freelance designer and get the ball rolling, or is there something else I should check into before I take it any further. I would appreciate "any" advice on this one, I'm a little confused. Thank you so much in advance!

Jake


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to look into trademarks as well as if your state requires a DBA for your type of ownership, whatever it may be.

It would be wise to register as a business prior to making any business related purchases or entering into any contracts. You will also want to take advantage of a Resale Permit.


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

jwids18 said:


> Hello everyone, just have a pretty simple question here. I am currently deployed overseas, so that makes things a little more difficult. I have my business name and I am ready to give my ideas to a freelancer and get the whole process going, so that when I get home I can get them to my printer and be ready to go. The thing is, according to all the search engines, and my scouring the internet, my business name is available, so that looks good to go. I just don't want to get the designs all done, pay for them, have them ready for print and find out that I can't use the name because it is too close or just some freak accident.
> 
> Just looking for a little advice on what I should do or how I should go about this. I'm from Wisconsin, as far as I know I don't need to register until I actually "start doing business." Should I trust my instincts and research and go ahead find a freelance designer and get the ball rolling, or is there something else I should check into before I take it any further. I would appreciate "any" advice on this one, I'm a little confused. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Jake


 
==========
Sent you a PM. PS- Thanks for your service being deployed. Lots of us over here appreciate that.


----------



## epd (Mar 11, 2011)

Jake,

Your state should have a web site that will allow you to look up your business name. Just because the name may be close to another name, if you business is not that same category you may still be okay. It is simple enough and if you find that your first choice is available you might want to fill out the necessary paperwork and pay the small fee to secure it. 

I agree with the previous post, you need not take the chance by going to the designer first. Take you time and get the licenses and permits up front. Free SBA counselors can help too. Good luck and thanks for serving!


----------



## dsmithhi (Aug 18, 2010)

epd said:


> Jake,
> 
> Your state should have a web site that will allow you to look up your business name. Just because the name may be close to another name, if you business is not that same category you may still be okay. It is simple enough and if you find that your first choice is available you might want to fill out the necessary paperwork and pay the small fee to secure it.
> 
> I agree with the previous post, you need not take the chance by going to the designer first. Take you time and get the licenses and permits up front. Free SBA counselors can help too. Good luck and thanks for serving!


Good post. IF you have a name you can't live without I agree you should get it secured. You never know when someone will go back and "secure" it for you. Setting up and owning your name is definitely higher in priority than finding designers. What some folks that participate in our group have done is use their own personal name as a sole proprietor (I don't recommend that as it leads to higher taxes) and plan on forming their own trade name or ownership later. What ever works for folks. I agree with getting your name, licences and permits up front. Also makes a statement that you mean business.


----------

